# Nvidia denkt um...



## Fransen (16. Januar 2009)

*"Back to the root's"!!!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Fudzilla will durch nicht gennante Quellen erfahren haben, dass nVidia gerade an einem völlig neuen Grafikkartendesign werkelt, dass deutlich von dem  aktuell auf dem Markt befindlichen abweichen wird.

Die Karten sollen angeblich eine andere Kühl- und PCB-Konstruktion bekommen, ähnlich der, einer älteren Generation.
Genauere Angaben werden aber leider nicht gemacht...
Weiterhin sollen die Spannungswandler, sowie der Chip selber ein Update erfahren.

Fudzilla beruft sich hierbei auf das Beispiel Intel, die sich Teile des Core2 Design's, bei dem älteren PIII abgeschaut haben.

In Zukunft werden wir also weniger Bauteile auf einer Nv-Karte erblicken.

Nvidia will hiermit den Einsatz von kleineren bzw. einfacheren Kühlern und geringere Produktionskosten ermöglichen.
Gerade die aktuelle Generation ist durch ihre sehr heißen GPU's und lauten Lüftern bekannt...

Weiterhin ist leider nicht bekannt für welche Modellreihe(n) dieses Vorhaben geplant ist.

Quelle:Fudzilla.com


----------



## johnnyGT (16. Januar 2009)

da bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## Uziflator (16. Januar 2009)

> Die Karten sollen angeblich eine andere Kühlkonstruktion bekommen, ähnlich der, der weit zurückliegenden Generationen.


Ich hoffe mal nich einen ala FX5800Ultra!


----------



## Lee (16. Januar 2009)

Ob das was wird


----------



## Overlocked (16. Januar 2009)

Da bin ich gespannt... Aber ungenannte Quelle, von Fudzilla Ich habe jetzt nichts gegen Fudzilla, aber da scheint irgendwas nicht zusammen zu passen.


----------



## Fransen (16. Januar 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Da bin ich gespannt... Aber ungenannte Quelle, von Fudzilla Ich habe jetzt nichts gegen Fudzilla, aber da scheint irgendwas nicht zusammen zu passen.



Ich mag diese Diskussionen über das Karten Design von nV, daher dachte ich, ich schmeiße diese neuen, wenn auch nicht ganz Wasserdichten Info's mal in die Runde.

Die einen mögen es....
Die anderen hassen es...
Und viele wünschen sich das "alte" Karten Design zurück...


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Januar 2009)

Naja, da wir davon ausgehen können, das die Texturleistung der Karten nicht mehr soo viel wichtiger werden wird, muss man sich halt mal auf die Recheneinheiten konzentrieren...


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (16. Januar 2009)

spannung......


----------



## johnnyGT (16. Januar 2009)

ja ma gucken ! oder pumpen sie den g80 weiter auf??


----------



## jetztaber (16. Januar 2009)

Der G80 hat ausgepumpt. Näheres gibts hier: Nvidia GT300 mit DirectX 11 ab Q4/2009 - News - Hardware-Infos


----------



## mille25 (16. Januar 2009)

der fluch des föhns...


----------



## Semih91 (16. Januar 2009)

Ich denke, dass die G76 (glaub ich) aufgepumpt wird. Also die Chipsätze der 7950GX2 oder 7950GTX oder wie die heißen, die werden wahrscheinlich weiter aufgepumpt.


----------



## johnnyGT (16. Januar 2009)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Der G80 hat ausgepumpt. Näheres gibts hier: Nvidia GT300 mit DirectX 11 ab Q4/2009 - News - Hardware-Infos


klingt gut!!


----------



## FortunaGamer (16. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht werden die Karte billiger. Vielleicht sollen die auf denn Preis von denn ATI Karten fallen. Were nicht schlecht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Januar 2009)

Hoffentlich werden die karten dann auch wieder was kleiner^^
damit kann man ja schon einen erschlagen xD


----------



## FortunaGamer (16. Januar 2009)

Da hast du recht ich musste meine Festplatten umräumen damit meine GTX260 in mein Gehäuse Passt. Aber wenn die Sagen das die Karten weniger Bauteile haben denke ich das die auch kleiner werden. Wenn die wider Größer werden Braucht man einen Bigtower um die zu verbauen.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Januar 2009)

Siehe mein Kommentar hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...0-mit-directx-11-ab-q4-2009-a.html#post491427

P.S.: 
Ich glaube, ich bin der erste normale PCGHX-User, der es geschafft hat, noch in einem schon geschlossenen Thread zu posten.


----------



## Uziflator (16. Januar 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Siehe mein Kommentar hier:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...0-mit-directx-11-ab-q4-2009-a.html#post491427
> 
> ...



Das glaub ich auch!

Vieleicht werden die KArten ja auch so schnell das sie von einer 9800GTX überholt werden,hoffe mal nicht,die sollten sich wegen der Kühlung vlt mal mit Scythe zusammen tun!


----------



## TuR0k (16. Januar 2009)

Warum habt ihr eigentlich so ein großes Problem mit den Kühlern?! Die sind mal gar nicht so schlecht, oder habt ihr nonsound beim zocken und hört so gerne eurem PC zu? o.O
So laut sind sie nicht, aber es geht eindeutig kühler.


----------



## Jami (16. Januar 2009)

Ich habs. NVIDIA verkauft jetzt die ganzen übrigen 8600GTs als GTX666 und alle fallen drauf rein. Natürlich werden alle Fach- und Onlinemagazine bestochen. Das mit dem neuer Name,alte Leistung hat ja früher schon funktionierrt (8800 GT <->9800 GT) 

Spaß bei Seite. 
Ich drück denen echt die Daumen dass das was wird. Wär echt gut wenns mal wieder eine Art Revolution auf dem Markt gäbe. so wie beim G80...


----------



## Uziflator (16. Januar 2009)

TuR0k schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr eigentlich so ein großes Problem mit den Kühlern?! Die sind mal gar nicht so schlecht, oder habt ihr nonsound beim zocken und hört so gerne eurem PC zu? o.O
> So laut sind sie nicht, aber es geht eindeutig kühler.


Naja ich find die schon störend laut,bin da empfindlich!


----------



## potzblitz (16. Januar 2009)

Die sollen nicht das Layout ändern, sondern mal echte Neuheiten im Chip bringen  und nicht den alten immer aufwärmen oder nur kleine Änderungen vornehmen und das als neue Rev. verkaufen


----------



## Zoon (16. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht ham die ja Larrabee aufgekauft  um das ist es die letzten Wochen ja auch ruhig geworden ...


----------



## OctoCore (17. Januar 2009)

So wie ich den Artikel verstehe geht es hier nicht um neue Chips und deren Features, sondern darum, kommende Kartendesigns so zu gestalten, dass sie (noch) billiger zu produzieren sind.
 Anscheinend geht Nvidia nach der letzten Quartalsabrechnung die Muffe. Also muss der Umsatz gesteigert werden, das klappt nur mit attraktiven Preisen. Wenn die das so durchziehen, wie es im Gerücht steht, werden negative Auswirkungen auf die Qualität der Produkte nicht ausbleiben. Billiges Design mit preiswerteren Bausteinen wird dafür sorgen, das die Toleranzen zum Übertakten wohl sinken werden. Nicht weil die GPU das nicht mitmacht, sondern weil z.B. die Spannungswandler schon vorher abrauchen oder durch simpleres PCB-Design Taktraten außerhalb der Norm früher zu Fehlern führen. Ein billigerer Kühler ist nicht so schlimm, der lässt sich immer ersetzen.


----------



## riedochs (17. Januar 2009)

Nvidia hat sich zulange auf der G80 ausgeruht. AMD/ATI hat das genutzt und vergleichbare / schnellere Karten zu günstigeren Preisen auf den Markt gebracht. Dazu kommt das man bei Nvidia erstmal studieren muss um durch die ganzen Modell durchzusteigen.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Januar 2009)

Der Fortschritt wird immer genau das machen - fortschreiten
Bestenfalls bekommen wir dadurch leistungsfähigeres zu besseren Konditionen
Das "Wettrüsten" hat uns nicht nur Gutes gebracht - aber auch

Meines Erachtens geht es nun darum, dass Leistung nicht mehr mit viel Stromverbrauch und entsprechend viel Hitze und Lärm erkauft werden darf
Und es geht (in dem speziellen Fall) darum, dass die nächste Generation nicht *zwingend* dazu geeignet sein muss 5120 mal 4240 bei vollem AF und AA ruckelfrei darzustellen

Wie überall - nicht alles machbare ist auch sinnvoll


----------



## push@max (17. Januar 2009)

Um ehrlich zu sein, interessiert mich das Layout der Grafikkarten nicht, für mich ist Leistung wichtiger als Aussehen, zumal die Karte in meinem Gehäuse unter dem Tisch verschwindet.

Das Vorhaben mag zwar gut für Nvidia sein, weil sie dadurch Produktionskosten sparen können, ob das dann auch für uns was bringt, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2009)

Cool eine neuauflage der Geforce 5
Ich hoffe aber für NV das es nicht so wird.
Ich hoffe die machen da was draus


----------



## Gunny Hartman (17. Januar 2009)

Ich denk die Karten werden dann wieder so aussehen wie bis zur GeForce 4 Generation. Hach wenn ich da an die Elsa GeForce 3 denke. Damals hat ein simpler Kühler auf der GPU gereicht und auf dem Speicher waren einfache Kühlrippen. Damals waren die Karten schon schöner als heute.


----------



## push@max (17. Januar 2009)

Bei den heutigen Nvidia Karten sieht man ja nichts mehr von der Technik auf der Platine, komplett verpackt das Ding.


----------



## Overlocked (17. Januar 2009)

Mit Gewalt geht fast alles Schraubenzieher und das wars^^ 

Ich weiß nicht, was ich davon halten soll, auf der einen Seite sieht die Verpackung auf der Rückseite harmonisch aus, auf der anderen muss man das Leben seiner Karte riskieren, wenn man den Kühler wechseln will^^


----------



## FortunaGamer (17. Januar 2009)

Ich fänd es gleich wenn die Karten zwei Chips hätten einen Haupt und einen Kern für PhysX oder was auch immer. Aber dann kann man die Größe wieder vergessen.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (17. Januar 2009)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Der G80 hat ausgepumpt. Näheres gibts hier: Nvidia GT300 mit DirectX 11 ab Q4/2009 - News - Hardware-Infos



...cool Danke für den Link ^^
Grüße!


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. Januar 2009)

Da bin ich mal gespannt,wenn sie sich auf die Nv 40 beziehen könnte es ja was werden ,wenn sie aber die schon damals miese FX Serie als Vorbild nehmen,geht aber mal richtig bergab


----------



## KreuzAss (18. Januar 2009)

Nvidia ist im Moment eine einzige Baustelle ... und es scheint als wüssten die nicht, wo sie anfangen sollen. Bezeichnungswirrwarr, Fehler in Grafikchips, riesiger technologischer Rückstand zu AMD/ATI, Horrorpreise. Und nun will man einen neuerlichen Schritt zurück machen ? 
Ich denke, das wird zu viel auf einmal und kann nur schiefgehen. Denn zu den Änderungen am Design etc. muss Nvidia noch die technischen Neuerungen (DX10.1, SM4.1 und GDDR4/GDDR5-Speicher) integrieren. Und da Nvidia bisher darauf verzichtet hat, deutet alles auf erhebliche technische Schwierigkeiten bei Nvidia hin, denn wer den abenteuerlichen Erklärungen Nvidias für den bisherigen Verzicht glaubt, ist ein naiver Narr !


----------



## John-800 (18. Januar 2009)

weniger exterene widerstände, kondensatoren, der höchstwahrscheinlich kleinere verbrauch bei einer chipinternen kleineren realisierung, wohl ein einfacheres sowie kleineres pcb und hier sowie da ein paar optimierungen im chip etc. da sprcicht doch nix dagegen. vor allem falls eine verlagerung gewisser teile in den chip hinein, sowie gewiss ein kleineres und einfacheres pcb die karten in niedriegere preisregionen rücken dürften. im grunde hätte man dann ja am ende den eigentlichen chip, der an speicher, ein- und ausgänge, sowie en netzteil angeschlossen wird und das wars dann auch schon im grossem.

also ich bin dafür.


----------



## Kosake (19. Januar 2009)

KreuzAss schrieb:


> Nvidia ist im Moment eine einzige Baustelle ... und es scheint als wüssten die nicht, wo sie anfangen sollen. Bezeichnungswirrwarr, Fehler in Grafikchips, riesiger technologischer Rückstand zu AMD/ATI, Horrorpreise. Und nun will man einen neuerlichen Schritt zurück machen ?
> Ich denke, das wird zu viel auf einmal und kann nur schiefgehen. Denn zu den Änderungen am Design etc. muss Nvidia noch die technischen Neuerungen (DX10.1, SM4.1 und GDDR4/GDDR5-Speicher) integrieren. Und da Nvidia bisher darauf verzichtet hat, deutet alles auf erhebliche technische Schwierigkeiten bei Nvidia hin, denn wer den abenteuerlichen Erklärungen Nvidias für den bisherigen Verzicht glaubt, ist ein naiver Narr !



Du solltest mal nachdenken, bevor du schreibst. Ich gehe mal auf deine Kritikpunkte gegenüber NV ein.

- DX 10.1 ist uninteressant. WARUM??? - Weil noch dieses Jahr DX 11 kommt.
   Damit bleibt DX 10.1 nur ein Update und keine Spieleschmiede verwendet  
   bei Jahren der Programmierung für ein Spiel einen Gedanken an DX 10.1, 
   wenn DX 11 vor der Tür steht. Nix gegen DX 10.1, aber es wird dann  
   belanglos.
- GDDR4/5 ist egal, wenn man einen hohen SpeicherBus verwendet. 
   Von der Speicherbandbreite ist NV  ATI/AMD überlegen selbst mit dem 
   GT200
- Die Shaderberechnung wird mit DX 11 auch komplett neu aufgesetzt. 

- Die Shaderanzahl. Gutes Thema. Niemand geht darauf ein, dass ATI/AMD dem Kunden falsche Tatsachen bei der Shaderanzahl ihrer Produkte unterjubelt...........von wegen 800Shader. 

1. Wäre es sehr lächerlich, wenn ATI 800 Shader bräuchte, um mit 216 NV Shadern gleich zuziehen. Nur mal so zur Leistung
2. Die 800 Shader setzen auf skalaren Einheiten zusammen, heißt, dass es nicht vollwertige Shader sind.


----------



## Kosake (19. Januar 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Mit Gewalt geht fast alles Schraubenzieher und das wars^^
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, was ich davon halten soll, auf der einen Seite sieht die Verpackung auf der Rückseite harmonisch aus, auf der anderen muss man das Leben seiner Karte riskieren, wenn man den Kühler wechseln will^^



Das stimmt. Da wird es dem Käufer echt schwer gemacht den Kühler zu wechseln.


----------



## ATIFan22 (19. Januar 2009)

Kosake schrieb:


> Du solltest mal nachdenken, bevor du schreibst. Ich gehe mal auf deine Kritikpunkte gegenüber NV ein.
> 
> - DX 10.1 ist uninteressant. WARUM??? - Weil noch dieses Jahr DX 11 kommt.
> Damit bleibt DX 10.1 nur ein Update und keine Spieleschmiede verwendet
> ...


 

Erstmal das die nV´s mit 216 shader(Also GTX 260) mit den 800 aktivierten shadern von ATI gleich zieht, liegt einmal: An der höheren ROP´s Anzahl,dann auch daran das wohl ein Großteil der games ,wie auch die getesteten oder häufig getestetn nV optimiert sind,guck dir mal die Leistung der nV auf einem ATI optimierten game an,da is der Abstand der nV doch schon erheblich während die ATI´s auf nV optimierten Spielen ein wenig langsamer oder fast so schnell sind

Mit der Speicheranbindung hast du Recht,beide Wege führen ans Ziel


----------



## Lee (19. Januar 2009)

> Mit der Speicheranbindung hast du Recht,beide Wege führen ans Ziel



Mit dem Unterschied, dass der Weg über die GPU, sprich Anbindung, weitaus aufwändiger ist, als einfach anderen Ram zu verbauen...


----------



## bingo88 (19. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal nich einen ala FX5800Ultra!



... der FÖHN! Jaa, man kennt ihn


----------



## ziggi1 (19. Januar 2009)

eigendich wollte ich mir die 295er zulegen, aber die GT300 hat mich jetzt etwas unschlüssig gemacht


----------



## push@max (19. Januar 2009)

ziggi1 schrieb:


> eigendich wollte ich mir die 295er zulegen, aber die GT300 hat mich jetzt etwas unschlüssig gemacht



Was den für ein GT300? Meinst Du die Spekulationen über den Nachfolgerchip den GT200b?


----------



## ziggi1 (19. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Was den für ein GT300? Meinst Du die Spekulationen über den Nachfolgerchip den GT200b?




ja, aber bis in 4 quartal 09 is noch sooooooo lange


----------



## Bucklew (19. Januar 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Mit dem Unterschied, dass der Weg über die GPU, sprich Anbindung, weitaus aufwändiger ist, als einfach anderen Ram zu verbauen...


DDR3 und DDR5 ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht - das ist nicht mal eben ein paar andere rambausteine auflöten und gut...


----------



## Arrow1982 (20. Januar 2009)

Jaja. Dann gibts wieder AGP Karten mit 30mm Lüftern!


----------



## PiEpS (21. Januar 2009)

Wenn sie sich wirklich an alten Serien zurückorientieren wollen, welche sollen das sein ? Geforce 3/4 war genial, aber doch schon ein wenig alt, Geforce 5 war crap. Geforce 6 war wieder besser, aber auch nicht das wahre. Geforce 7 war quasi eine aufgepushte 6er, am Anfang gut, zum Ende hin in der Leistung immer mehr abgekackt weil keine Shaderpower. G80 war dann der Burner, und der GT200 ist ja quasi nur ein aufgebrezelter G80. 
Also ich würde versuchen den GT200 einfach noch mehr zu optimieren, ist ja keine schlechte Architektur.


----------



## Bucklew (22. Januar 2009)

PiEpS schrieb:


> G80 war dann der Burner, und der GT200 ist ja quasi nur ein aufgebrezelter G80.


klar und nen V8 sind nur zwei zusammengeklebte 4zylinder


----------



## Jami (22. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Bei den heutigen Nvidia Karten sieht man ja nichts mehr von der Technik auf der Platine, komplett verpackt das Ding.


Sieht find ich bessert aus als ein so ein mickriger Lüfter. LEider wird der Kühlerwechsel ja erheblich erschwert 



KreuzAss schrieb:


> Nvidia ist im Moment eine einzige Baustelle ... und es scheint als wüssten die nicht, wo sie anfangen sollen. Bezeichnungswirrwarr, Fehler in Grafikchips, riesiger technologischer Rückstand zu AMD/ATI, Horrorpreise. Und nun will man einen neuerlichen Schritt zurück machen ?
> Ich denke, das wird zu viel auf einmal und kann nur schiefgehen. Denn zu den Änderungen am Design etc. muss Nvidia noch die technischen Neuerungen (DX10.1, SM4.1 und GDDR4/GDDR5-Speicher) integrieren. Und da Nvidia bisher darauf verzichtet hat, deutet alles auf erhebliche technische Schwierigkeiten bei Nvidia hin, denn wer den abenteuerlichen Erklärungen Nvidias für den bisherigen Verzicht glaubt, ist ein naiver Narr !


Andere haben deine "Anschuldigungen" ja schon wiederlegt, aber ich denke, dass NVIDIA vielleicht gerade deswegen einene Art Neuanfang macht. Und warum sollten sie im Q4 nicht auch ein Ass aus dem Ärmel zaubern, wie es AMD mit der HD4000-Reihe getan hat ???
Ich glaub an NVIDIA!!!


----------



## El Hune (22. Januar 2009)

Natürlich GEFORCE 8800 das war damals ein Innuvation und ich habe 2 von dennen.

xD

(Wer Rechtschreib fehler findet kann sie behalten)


----------



## PiEpS (22. Januar 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> klar und nen V8 sind nur zwei zusammengeklebte 4zylinder


Vereinfacht ausgedrückt hab ich Recht.  Zwar paar Detailoptimierungen aber im großen und ganzen nix Neues.


----------



## riedochs (22. Januar 2009)

Naja. Ein 4 Zylinder ist meins ein R4


----------



## Bucklew (23. Januar 2009)

PiEpS schrieb:


> Vereinfacht ausgedrückt hab ich Recht.  Zwar paar Detailoptimierungen aber im großen und ganzen nix Neues.


womit wir wissen, dass du offensichtlich keine ahnung vom unterschied G80 zu GT200 hast


----------



## PiEpS (23. Januar 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> womit wir wissen, dass du offensichtlich keine ahnung vom unterschied G80 zu GT200 hast


Ja, is klar.
Imho ist es ein Refresh Chip der immernoch auf dieser (wenn auch verbesserten) Architektur basiert. 
Mal schnell ein Zitat von CB: 
"Auch wenn es zuerst den Anschein macht, ist die GT200-GPU kein komplett neu entwickelter Chip, sondern der eigentliche Refresh der G80-GPU, der deutlich überarbeitet und vor allem im Bereich des GPU-Computings erweitert worden ist."

Was zb. auch die "Schwäche" bei 8aa erklärt.
Aber träum ruhig weiter.
Vllt, hab ich aber etwas übertrieben mit aufgebrezelter g80. 

Fest steht jedenfalls das es keine neue Architektur ist wie damals von der 7er zur 8er Serie.


----------



## cubbi223 (23. Januar 2009)

KreuzAss schrieb:


> Nvidia ist im Moment eine einzige Baustelle ... und es scheint als wüssten die nicht, wo sie anfangen sollen. Bezeichnungswirrwarr, Fehler in Grafikchips, riesiger technologischer Rückstand zu AMD/ATI, Horrorpreise. Und nun will man einen neuerlichen Schritt zurück machen ?
> Ich denke, das wird zu viel auf einmal und kann nur schiefgehen. Denn zu den Änderungen am Design etc. muss Nvidia noch die technischen Neuerungen (DX10.1, SM4.1 und GDDR4/GDDR5-Speicher) integrieren. Und da Nvidia bisher darauf verzichtet hat, deutet alles auf erhebliche technische Schwierigkeiten bei Nvidia hin, denn wer den abenteuerlichen Erklärungen Nvidias für den bisherigen Verzicht glaubt, ist ein naiver Narr !



Naja um es mal so zu sagen NV liegt nicht soweit zurück

Beider hersteller nutzen shader modell 4. beide abe auch DDR 3. DAs ATI im "High End" sektor DDR 5ein setzt. egal bandbreite ist alles und die stimmt bei beiden


----------



## Bucklew (23. Januar 2009)

PiEpS schrieb:


> Mal schnell ein Zitat von CB:


oh ja, was CB sagt ist natürlich gesetz, wie konnte ich das nur vergessen?! 





PiEpS schrieb:


> Was zb. auch die "Schwäche" bei 8aa erklärt.


ist eine schwäche anstatt von 12fps wie die X2 "nur" 8fps zu liefern? eher nicht - 8xaa ist schlicht unspielbar und damit einfach ein sinnloses feature. sinn macht das allerhöchstens bei den Quadrokarten, die 8xMS per hardware können. bei den geforce-karten ist 8xAA absolut sinnlos,wie die absoluten frameraten zeigen.



PiEpS schrieb:


> Fest steht jedenfalls das es keine neue Architektur ist wie damals von der 7er zur 8er Serie.



der GT200 hat mit der G80 noch genausoviel zu tun wie die heutigen 1.9er TDI mit dem allerersten aus der serie....


----------



## chromas (23. Januar 2009)

Das Design einer Karte ist mir bis auf 3 Punkte ziemlich egal:

1. Die Karte sollte nie mehr als 2 Slots belegen
2. Sie sollte nicht laut sein
3. Da ich gerne Modde sollte möglichst ein "cooles" Aussehen dahinter stehen. 

Da der letzte Punkt aber nur subjektiv zu betrachten ist, interessiert er nicht wirklich. Viel besser fände ich, wenn die inzwischen exorbitante Leistung weiterhin genutzt wird , Games mal optimaler programmiert werden um das auch auszunutzen und die Grakahersteller in Sachen Effiziens, Lautsärke und Wärme weitere Verbesserungen entwickeln.
cya


----------



## Sash (23. Januar 2009)

hauptsache dx11, viel power bei wenig verbrauch/hitze, und raytracing..


----------



## PiEpS (23. Januar 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> oh ja, was CB sagt ist natürlich gesetz, wie konnte ich das nur vergessen?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut das du ausser einzeilern deine thesen auch mit fakten belegen kannst. Imponiert mir sehr muss ich schon ma sagen.
Btw, wären 2*4 Zylinder dann nen W8.


----------



## Bucklew (24. Januar 2009)

PiEpS schrieb:


> Gut das du ausser einzeilern deine thesen auch mit fakten belegen kannst. Imponiert mir sehr muss ich schon ma sagen.


fakten? du hast doch behauptet, dass es zwischen G80 und GT200 keine großen änderungen gab, also müsstest du doch wenn schon mit fakten kommen 

hier mal ein paar zur auswahl:
- Double-Precision Gleitkommaberechnung
- Lokaler Cache innerhalb eines SMs
- neuer Scheduler
- neues Powermanagement (man vergleiche alleine den idle-Stromverbrauch mit ner 8800 und setze das mal in verhältnis zur transistorenanzahl und des grafikspeichers)
etc

reicht erstmal 



PiEpS schrieb:


> Btw, wären 2*4 Zylinder dann nen W8.


oh man, von motoren ja noch weniger ahnung 

informiere dich bitte mal über die unterschiede zwischen V8 und W8, dann wirst du selbst merken, dass du bullshit erzählst und zwei zusammengetackerte reihen-4zylinder einen V8 ergeben


----------



## Jami (24. Januar 2009)

Hier geht´s ja hoch her


----------



## cubbi223 (24. Januar 2009)

Fakt bleibt aber das die GT200 (B) auf den G80 aufbaut der natürlich nicht nut um einzelne Shaper erweitert wurde.

ATi macht doch das selbe die 4870 baut im zugrunde liegenden Design immer noch auf dem R600 auf.

Da ist doch auf nicht verwerfliches dran.
Beide Designs haben sich bewährt das eine von anfang an das andere erst später. Wichtig ist doch am Ende die Gafikleistung, und die ist bei beiden gut. Neue Desins kann man halt nicht so einfachaus dem hut zaubern.

Das selbe ist übrigens auch im CPU bereich der fall. 
Intels Core (2duo; 2Quad; i7) Basien alle auf dem Pentium 3
AMD K10 und K8 basieren allen auch den K7


----------



## PiEpS (24. Januar 2009)

cubbi223 schrieb:


> Fakt bleibt aber das die GT200 (B) auf den G80 aufbaut der natürlich nicht nut um einzelne Shaper erweitert wurde.
> 
> ATi macht doch das selbe die 4870 baut im zugrunde liegenden Design immer noch auf dem R600 auf.
> 
> ...



Genau so schauts aus, es sind halt nur Detailverbesserungen 
und keine neue Architekur. Mal abgesehen davon werden die ganzen Redaktionen bestimmt bißchen mehr Ahnung als du(bucklew) alleine haben.
Und das mit dem W8 war eh eher spaßig gemeint, man sollte den Smilie danach beachten.


----------



## Bucklew (24. Januar 2009)

PiEpS schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon werden die ganzen Redaktionen bestimmt bißchen mehr Ahnung als du(bucklew) alleine haben.


klar, vorallem computerbase, die den super ati-videoencoder mit streaming-unterstützung eine super performance bescheinigt haben, weil er von der 4350 bis zur 4870 gleich schnell war und die gpu überhaupt nicht belastet haben 

ja, da sitzen wirklich experten bei den ganzen redaktionen 

PS: wenn du wüsstest, wo ich arbeite, wäre dir klar wer mehr ahnung hat


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> PS: wenn du wüsstest, wo ich arbeite, wäre dir klar wer mehr ahnung hat


Ich weiß es, ich weiß es.
Sags aber nicht 



cubbi223 schrieb:


> ATi macht doch das selbe die 4870 baut im zugrunde liegenden Design immer noch auf dem R600 auf.


Öhm, nein, nicht so recht.
Das Grunddesign ist zwar ähnlich, die Einheiten selbst sind aber völlig überarbeitet worden...


----------



## PiEpS (25. Januar 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> klar, vorallem computerbase, die den super ati-videoencoder mit streaming-unterstützung eine super performance bescheinigt haben, weil er von der 4350 bis zur 4870 gleich schnell war und die gpu überhaupt nicht belastet haben
> 
> ja, da sitzen wirklich experten bei den ganzen redaktionen
> 
> PS: wenn du wüsstest, wo ich arbeite, wäre dir klar wer mehr ahnung hat



Hmm, naja jeder kann mal nen fehler machen, ändert aber nix daran das es keine neue architekur ist von g80 zu gt200, nix anderes wollte ich damit sagen. O_o


----------



## cubbi223 (25. Januar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, nein, nicht so recht.
> Das Grunddesign ist zwar ähnlich, die Einheiten selbst sind aber völlig überarbeitet worden...



Was hab ich wohl geschrieben....Lesen dann erst texten


----------



## Bucklew (25. Januar 2009)

PiEpS schrieb:


> Hmm, naja jeder kann mal nen fehler machen, ändert aber nix daran das es keine neue architekur ist von g80 zu gt200, nix anderes wollte ich damit sagen. O_o


was wäre denn eine "neue" architektur? streng genommen wäre dann ja nichtmal larrabee eine neue architektur, denn das sind ja nur ein paar zusammengelötete Pentium-Kerne mit ein paar zusatzfeatures. und ein core wäre auch nix neues, denn das ist ja auch nur ein aufgemotzter P3 - und an der tollen netburst-technologie hat man ja gesehen wie toll neue architekturen sind


----------



## Yutshi (25. Januar 2009)

ihr zerbrecht euch hier jetzt schon an einem ungelegten ei den kopf.  
es wird so oder so was neues kommen, egal ob etwas alt-neues, oder ganz neues.
hinterher könnte ihr eucht doch mit allem möglichen gegenseiteig totwerfen, aber wartet dochmal ab, bis die neuen sachen veröffentlicht wurden, um dann "verbesserungsvorschläge" zu äußern, anstatt euch fast schon an den hals zu gehen. 
das ganze erinnert mich an eine angestochene herde wilder hühner (klatschweiber) die nichts besseres zu tun haben, als über den, der die runde gerade verlassen hat, herzuziehen.  ^^


----------



## cubbi223 (25. Januar 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> was wäre denn eine "neue" architektur? streng genommen wäre dann ja nichtmal larrabee eine neue architektur, denn das sind ja nur ein paar zusammengelötete Pentium-Kerne mit ein paar zusatzfeatures. und ein core wäre auch nix neues, denn das ist ja auch nur ein aufgemotzter P3 - und an der tollen netburst-technologie hat man ja gesehen wie toll neue architekturen sind



Ist aber nun mal so. alle  aktuellen GPU und CPU designs haben ihr zugrunde legendes design nur geerbt und wurden dem ensprechend "aufgebohrt"
Soll ja nicht heißen das es schlecht ist aber das sind die fakten. Und in der Mitter der Netburst Ära war der P4 garnicht so schlecht. nur die "Prescot" cpu haben alle szu nicht gemacht. der Pentium D 9XX wahr auch nicht schlecht nur wahr AMD mit dem K8 halt besser.


----------



## PiEpS (25. Januar 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> was wäre denn eine "neue" architektur? streng genommen wäre dann ja nichtmal larrabee eine neue architektur, denn das sind ja nur ein paar zusammengelötete Pentium-Kerne mit ein paar zusatzfeatures. und ein core wäre auch nix neues, denn das ist ja auch nur ein aufgemotzter P3 - und an der tollen netburst-technologie hat man ja gesehen wie toll neue architekturen sind


Von geforce 7 zur 8er serie zb.,
oder von geforce 1/2 zu geforce 3 oder radeon x19k zu hd29k...


----------



## Jami (26. Januar 2009)

Ich seh schon das Editorial der PCGH 03/09 vor mir: 
Thilo Bayer berichtet mal wieder über die Forenkriege die eine winzige Newsmeldung ausgelöst hat


----------



## Fransen (26. Januar 2009)

Jami schrieb:


> Thilo Bayer berichtet mal wieder über die Forenkriege die eine winzige Newsmeldung ausgelöst hat



Was ich da nur wieder angerichtet habe.


----------



## Joker2809 (8. Februar 2009)

hi 

mit den grakkas ist das so ein sache 
es ist nicht schwer ein chip zu entwickeln der teuer ist.und 100°C erreicht mein pc ist doch kein herd.

warum kann NV nicht ein guten chip bringen zu normalen preisen,ist die techink wirklich noch nicht so weit?? oder wollen die uns die technik nicht geben????? Die kommen dann immer mit 500-600€ um die ecke 
bei ati klappt es doch auch irgendwie.
also für mich ist NV nicht mehr die nr 1. ati baut gute karte zu kleinen preisen weil sie nicht so proviet geil sind wie NV würde ich jetzt mal sagen.
und die menschen in taiwan verdiene ja nur 1€ pro tag so zu sagen..

MfG Joker


----------



## Fransen (3. März 2009)

Joker2809 schrieb:


> es ist nicht schwer ein chip zu entwickeln der teuer ist.



Ich wäre schon ganz froh, wenn Nvidia von dem Tripp herunter kommen würde alles umbenennen zu müssen.

Wenn die Namenspolitik gekärt ist kann man auch über die neuen Chips nachdenken.
->ich wäre dafür, dass Nvidia mal gründlich aufräumt, gerade das Low-Budget oder Mid-Class Segment hätte mal eine Überarbeitung Notwendig....


----------



## espanol (3. März 2009)

Ich weis nich wie man sich über ne "Namens-Politik" aufregen kann, ich meine wenn man sich was Kauft informiert man sich ausgiebig und kauft es- egal wie es heist...  auserdem sind die Namen jetzt viel übersichtlicher.


----------



## Eru123 (4. März 2009)

Find ich auch , so schlecht ist doch die Namesnpolitik doch nicht
was habt ihr ? und so viele verschieden Grakas gibts von Nvidia auch nicht das man nicht durchblickt. Nur die meisen wissen nicht welchen Hersteller sie nehmen sollen z.b Asus, Pallit... und von denen dann die Oc-Varianten das machts unübersichtlich


----------



## Fransen (4. März 2009)

Eru123 schrieb:


> was habt ihr ? und so viele verschieden Grakas gibts von Nvidia auch nicht das man nicht durchblickt.




9400GT = GT110
9500GT = GT120
8800GS = 9600GSO = GT130
9600GT
8800GT = 9800GT = GTS240 (=9800GT Green Edition)
9800GTX = 9800GTX+ = GTS250 (in 3 versch. Versionen + OC-Modelle)
GTX260-192 = GTX260-216 = GTX260-216 55nm
GTX280 = GTX285
GTX295

Das "=" bezieht sich nicht nur auf die Namenspolitik, sondern in manchen Fällen auch auf KArten, die ein wirkliches Facelift erhalten haben.

Durch dieses "Chaos" wird einer, der sich nicht so gut mit Hardware auskennt wohl nicht auf Anhieb durchblicken....dagegen war das alte System besser, wobei es dort auch schon angefangen hat mit dem Namenschaos.(meine Meinung)

8400GS
8600GT
8600GTS
8800GTS (320)
8800GTS (640)
8800GTX
(9800GTX)
8800Ultra
(9800GX2)

Bei beiden Aufzählungen sind die ganzen herstellereigenen Design und Ausführungen noch garnicht mit einbezogen.


----------



## push@max (4. März 2009)

Hoffentlich zieht Nvidia dieses Namensschema jetzt auch wieder ein paar Jahre durch...es wird allerdings erstmal schwer sich an die neuen Bezeichnungen zu gewöhnen.


----------



## Bucklew (4. März 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> GT110
> GT120
> GT130
> GTS240
> ...


Wo ist da jetzt das Problem?


----------



## boss3D (4. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Wo ist da jetzt das Problem?


Dass die meisten Leute nicht wissen, welche Karte das früher war und damit die Leistung nicht abschätzen können ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (4. März 2009)

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich...ich müsste mir auch eine Liste ausdrucken, um zu schauen, welche 9XXX Serie sich hinter einem GXXX Chip verbirgt.

In dieser Zeit könnte mir ein Verkäufer eine GT110 als High End Chip an die Backe labbern


----------



## Fransen (4. März 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> 9400GT = GT110
> 9500GT = GT120
> 8800GS = 9600GSO = GT130
> 9600GT
> ...





Bucklew schrieb:


> Wo ist da jetzt das Problem?



Genau dort.

Wieso neue Namen, wenn es die alten auch getan hätten, Käufer mit weniger Ahnung denken, dass sie ein Produkt kaufen würden, welches eine vollkommende Neuentwicklung ist.

Weiterhin wird das Produkt durch den neuen Namen aufgewertet, denn GT120 oder GTS250 hört sich mehr nach den "starken" High-End Modellen  ala GTX280 an, als 9500GT oder 9800GTX+, für viele heißt dies auch gleich, dass sich die Karte in einer ähnlichen Performanceregion bewegt.

Man muss immer daran denken, dass viele nicht wissen, was sich hinter den Namen verbirgt, da sie sich nicht oft bzw. sogar garnicht mit diesen Themen beschäftigen.


----------



## Bucklew (4. März 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Genau dort.
> 
> Wieso neue Namen, wenn es die alten auch getan hätten, Käufer mit weniger Ahnung denken, dass sie ein Produkt kaufen würden, welches eine vollkommende Neuentwicklung ist.


Also du fändest folgendes übersichtlicher:

_


		Code:
	

9400GT
9500GT
8800GS
9600GT
8800GT
9800GTX
GTX260
GTX285
GTX295


als folgendes:


		Code:
	

GT110
GT120
GT130
GTS240
GTS250
GTX260
GTX285
GTX295

_
?

Das erschließt sich mir dabei absolut nicht. Es geht bei diesen Bezeichnung nicht darum zu sagen, ob etwas "neu" oder "besser" ist - sondern nur darum, wo man Karte X aktuell von der Leistung her einordnen kann. Welcher Chip dahinter steckt interessiert Ottonormalverbrauch einen scheiss. Ist bie der Autoindustrie auch nicht anders, man denke mal an die Bezeichnungen der Diesel beim Golf IV....


----------



## Fransen (4. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Also du fändest folgendes übersichtlicher:
> 
> Das erschließt sich mir dabei absolut nicht. Es geht bei diesen Bezeichnung nicht darum zu sagen, ob etwas "neu" oder "besser" ist - sondern nur darum, wo man Karte X aktuell von der Leistung her einordnen kann. Welcher Chip dahinter steckt interessiert Ottonormalverbrauch einen scheiss.



Ich glaube diskutieren bringt hier nichts, die einen sehen eher positive Eigenschaften an der Namenpolitik, die anderen eher negative.
Man könnte diese Diskussion ewig so weiterführen und auf keinen gleichen Nenner kommen, ist im Endeffekt dasselbe wie as ewige Thema HD4870 vs. GTX260, AMD vs. Nvidia etc.




> Ist bie der Autoindustrie auch nicht anders, man denke mal an die Bezeichnungen der Diesel beim Golf IV....


Golf IV ist doch mittlerweile Alteisen. ->Bitte, nicht so ernst nehmen.()

VW hat bei den aktuellen Modellen aber soweit klare Modellbezeichnungen, wobei die Bezeichnungen für den aktuellen Golf VI wieder etwas unübersichtlich sind, bei dem 5er gab es eine recht übersichtliche Anordnung bzw. gab es garnicht so viele versch. Diesel:

1.9TDI ->105PS
2.0TDI ->140PS
2.0TDI ->170PS

Und alles Pumpe-Düse...

Der Golf VI hat nun wieder eine Menge baugleicher Diesel mit (fast) gleichem Namen, aber unetrschiedlicher Leistung, siehe 2.0TDI...


----------



## ATIFan22 (4. März 2009)

Ja,nur sieht das so aus,als würde man einen Golf V kaufen,in Wahrheit ist es aber nur ien Golf III,das ist das Problem,wenn man sieht Geforce 9400 GT und 9500 GT,aknn man auch so ganz gut drauf schließen welche schneller ist


----------



## Bucklew (4. März 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> VW hat bei den aktuellen Modellen aber soweit klare Modellbezeichnungen, wobei die Bezeichnungen für den aktuellen Golf VI wieder etwas unübersichtlich sind, bei dem 5er gab es eine recht übersichtliche Anordnung bzw. gab es garnicht so viele versch. Diesel:
> 
> 1.9TDI ->105PS
> 2.0TDI ->140PS
> ...


Beim IVer sahs allerdings so aus:

VW Golf IV - Kaufberatung Gebrauchtwagen

Unter derselben Produktbezeichnung ein Motor mit mal 100 und mal 110 PS, mal mit 115, mal mit 130PS. Dazu dann ein 1.6 mit 100PS, ein 1.6 mit 102PS, ein 1.6 16V mit 105PS und ein 1.6FSI mit 110PS. und das ist nur der golf


----------



## Mindfuck (4. März 2009)

Cool wär doch eine komplett passiv gekühlte Higend-Karte ala Gtx285 oder?


----------



## meymic6 (5. März 2009)

Das Problem ist doch nicht seitens NVidia auf ein einheitliches Namensshema zu zielen, sondern viel mehr bereits vorhandene Karten einfach umzulabeln.
Würde man die alten Serien unter altem Namen einfach bis zur Einstellung laufen lassen, wäre das Geschrei und die berechtigte Verwirrung nicht halb so groß.


----------



## Bucklew (5. März 2009)

meymic6 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch nicht seitens NVidia auf ein einheitliches Namensshema zu zielen, sondern viel mehr bereits vorhandene Karten einfach umzulabeln.
> Würde man die alten Serien unter altem Namen einfach bis zur Einstellung laufen lassen, wäre das Geschrei und die berechtigte Verwirrung nicht halb so groß.


aber wie will man ein einheitliches namensschema erreichen, ohne alte karten umzubennen? man kann nicht alle zwei jahre eine komplett neue kartengeneration vom low bis high end aus den boden stampfen, das ist total utopisch.

das es nvidia auch um ein einheitliches namensschema und nicht um "verarschung" der kunden geht, sieht man ja an der 8800GT. diese haette man als 9800GT verkaufen koennen, hat sie aber in das alte namensschema integriert.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Wo ist da jetzt das Problem?




Das Problem ist einfach das Leute die keinen plan haben von ner 8800GT auf eine GTS240 "aufrüsten" weil die Nummer "höher" ist und sich wundern das die Leistung die gleiche ist.

Das ist für mich ganz einfach schon ein Fall von Betrug!

Es ist nur eine Frage der zeit bis hier Threads auftauchen die etwa so aussehen "Warum nur XXXX Punkte mit GTS 240" oder ähnliche.


Die die eben nicht so viel Zeit und Interesse haben sich mit Hardware auseinander zu setzen, werden hier einfach über den tisch gezogen!

Die hätten es einfach bei den alten namen belassen müssen!


----------



## Bucklew (5. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach das Leute die keinen plan haben von ner 8800GT auf eine GTS240 "aufrüsten" weil die Nummer "höher" ist und sich wundern das die Leistung die gleiche ist.
> 
> Das ist für mich ganz einfach schon ein Fall von Betrug!


Nein, ist es nicht. Denn nirgendwo steht, dass eine GTS240 mehr Leistung als eine 8800GT hat. Oder wo wird das behauptet?

Das Leute beim MM oder Saturn verarscht werden ist doch grundsätzlich so und da sind die Grafikkarten doch das letzte Mittel. Letztens noch nach nem 42" TFT geschaut und die Preise waren lächerlich. Wer zu solchen Läden geht WILL einfach beschissen werden.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht. Denn nirgendwo steht, dass eine GTS240 mehr Leistung als eine 8800GT hat. Oder wo wird das behauptet?



Du verstehst uns nicht oder?
Es ist UNS klar. Das das nirgendwo steht ist auch klar!

 Aber das weiß eben bei weitem nicht jeder. Die Mehrheit die sich damit nicht beschäftigt geht einfach davon aus das eine karte mit höherer Nummer schneller ist.

Schau mal ATI. Die bekommen das auch hin ohne so ein Chaos zu fabrizieren.
Wenn die nicht direkt bei Anfang einer neuen Grafikkarten Genration schon mit so hohen nummern anfangen würden( X8XX  oder X8X), wäre noch viel mehr Spielraum um die karten entsprechend der Leistung richtig ein zu sortieren!
Da ist ja nichts falsches dran. Find ich gut. Wenns von anfang an gemacht wird, und nicht x-mal umgelabelt wird!!

 Ich erinnere nur dran wie mach einer zur Einführung der 9800GT regel recht verarscht wurden, weil einfach 8800GT's zu 9800GT's geflasht wurden und als solche verkauft.


----------



## Bucklew (5. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Aber das weiß eben bei weitem nicht jeder. Die Mehrheit die sich damit nicht beschäftigt geht einfach davon aus das eine karte mit höherer Nummer schneller ist.


Die "Mehrheit" kauft eine Karte, wenn diese zu langsam ist und da sie auch keine spiele ala crysis spielen, kaufen sie sich auch keine neue karte. Warum sollte sich jemand, der eine 8800GT hat, eine neue karte kaufen?



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Schau mal ATI. Die bekommen das auch hin ohne so ein Chaos zu fabrizieren.


News: Nun auch bei ATI - Alte Karten werden neue Karten | Grafikkarten | News | Hardware | GameStar.de


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Die "Mehrheit" kauft eine Karte, wenn diese zu langsam ist und da sie auch keine spiele ala crysis spielen, kaufen sie sich auch keine neue karte. Warum sollte sich jemand, der eine 8800GT hat, eine neue karte kaufen?


Davon gibts genug Leute. Aber mit dir scheint ja eine Diskussion Aussichstlos zu sein 




Bucklew schrieb:


> News: Nun auch bei ATI - Alte Karten werden neue Karten | Grafikkarten | News | Hardware | GameStar.de



Jemals ne 





> HD 4230, 4250, 4570, 4580, 4730 und 4750


gesehen? 
Ich nicht


----------



## Bucklew (5. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Davon gibts genug Leute. Aber mit dir scheint ja eine Diskussion Aussichstlos zu sein


Wieviele? Und wieviele der Leute kaufen sich eine Grafikkarte im Bereich von >100€, ohne sich zu informieren? Und sind solche Leute nicht im Endeffekt einfach selbst schuld? Ist doch völlig klar, dass ich was unpassendes kaufe, wenn ich mich nicht informiere und das ist ÜBERALL so.



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Jemals ne gesehen?
> Ich nicht


Könnte auch das

News | Umbenennung der ATi Chipsätze nun offiziell | PcTreiber.Net

anführen


----------



## klefreak (5. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Könnte auch das
> 
> News | Umbenennung der ATi Chipsätze nun offiziell | PcTreiber.Net
> 
> anführen




hier kann man aber am neuen Namen erkennen was es einmal war !

_Der bisher als XPress 1600 (RD*480*) bekannte ATi Chipsatz heißt ab heute __AMD *480*X CrossFire. Der Xpress 3200 (RD*580*) heißt ab heute __ AMD *580*X CrossFire._

die restlichen teile wurden nicht umbenannt !!

also kein Namenschaos welches mit dem von Nvidia vergleichbar ist 

mfg Klemens


----------



## Bucklew (5. März 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> also kein Namenschaos welches mit dem von Nvidia vergleichbar ist


zeige mir bitte kurz das chaos:

_GT110
GT120
GT130
GTS240
GTS250
GTX260
GTX285
GTX295
_


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. März 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> hier kann man aber am neuen Namen erkennen was es einmal war!


Nein, weil du den RAdeon XPress 200 vergessen hast...



klefreak schrieb:


> _Der bisher als XPress 1600 (RD*480*) bekannte ATi Chipsatz heißt ab heute __AMD *480*X CrossFire. Der Xpress 3200 (RD*580*) heißt ab heute __ AMD *580*X CrossFire._
> 
> die restlichen teile wurden nicht umbenannt !!


Welche restlichen Teile?!
Da würd mir nur der RX480 einfallen, die Indell Chips wurden ja eingestellt...



klefreak schrieb:


> also kein Namenschaos welches mit dem von Nvidia vergleichbar ist


Och, das kann man so nicht sagen...

PS: wieviele namen hatte der R200??


----------



## Fransen (5. März 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> PS: wieviele namen hatte der R200??



Das ist doch schon wieder vergessen.

Aber im großen und ganzen darf man behaupten, dass ATI das bessere Namenschema hat und hatte.

Angefangen bei der X600 bis hin zur HD4870X2, alles klar definiert, welche Karte die schnellere ist...

Bei Nvidia ist das für nicht Hardwarekenner auf den ersten Blick nicht bzw. schwer zu erkennen, was aus welchem entstanden ist und welche Karte nun von beiden eine bessere Performance hat(Alt oder Neu).


----------



## Bucklew (5. März 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Bei Nvidia ist das für nicht Hardwarekenner auf den ersten Blick nicht bzw. schwer zu erkennen, was aus welchem entstanden ist und welche Karte nun von beiden eine bessere Performance hat(Alt oder Neu).


es ghet aber nicht um alt vs. neu sondern um neu. und da ist das nvidia-schema wunderbar einfach für jedermann zu verstehen.

Woher weiß denn jetzt der Herr nicht-Hardwarekenner, ob eine 4670 oder 3870 schneller ist?


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. März 2009)

Öhm, Radeon 256 schon vergessen??

Da hat ATi auch erstmal alle Karten umgeschimft, da sie mit dem alten Schema gegen die Wand gefahren wären, bei nVidia ist das momentan nicht anders, die alte 'Nummerierung' kann nicht mehr den aktuellen Ansprüchen genügen.
Wobei man wirklich zugeben muss, das es etwas arg doof war, den G9x als 8800 zu verkaufen...

Ist auch was, das AMD jetzt auch beim Phenom 2 gemacht hat, die Alten Bezeichnungen waren einfach nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.

Die PCie Serie bekam auch einen neuen Namen (fing übrigens mit der x300 an!).
Die x600 war auch nicht soo viel anders als die x300 und von der 9600 fanen wir mal lieber nicht an, die es auch als 9550 gab, die aber auch, bis aufs Interface, mit x600 und x300 identisch waren...


----------



## ali1407 (7. März 2009)

hmm  auf jeden fall gespannt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. März 2009)

Ich finde aktuelle Grafikkarten schöner als alte und ich weiß nicht, warum man wieder zurück sollte.
Eine Dualslot-Kühlung ist genauso wie eine lange Karte ein Ausdruck von Kraft; kleinere Karten sind nicht so schön.


----------



## CeresPK (8. März 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr gegen das neue NV-Namensschema habt.
Wartet mal 1-2 Jahre ab und ihr werdet dankar sein das ihr die namen 8800GTX und 8800GT nicht mehr hören müsst
das einzige was ich nicht verstehe ist wieso NV die GT Serie mit der Ziffer 1 erweitert
wäre es nicht besser diese wie die GTS und GTX Serie mit der Ziffer 2 zu erweitern also
GT 210
GT 220
GT 230

denn dann gibts bei der GTS/X 3xx wieder streitigkeiten wieso es zwar die GTS 3xx gibt aber noch keine GT 3xx sondern nur 2xx 

Ich frage mich sowieso wieso NV bei ihrem tollen neuen Shema gleich schon mit der 2 angefangen haben
wieso gibt es keine GTX 180  die will ich haben
vlt gibt es die auch und die war nur zu stark für den Markt und musste deshalb verschwinden   

Aber ansich finde ich das neue Schema wirklich gut


----------



## exepc (10. März 2009)

Hoffentlich machen sie da keinen Denkfehler der ATI wieder den Vorsprung ermöglicht, wobei ich das ATI wünschen würde.


----------



## schnudenbubs (11. März 2009)

skeptisch bin. 
vielleicht wird es auch noch ein weilchen dauern mit der realisierung.
immerhin sitzt nvidia auf nem haufen unverkaufter chipsätze.
über 1 million stk. sollen es laut quellen sein.
weiß nicht ob die da die entwicklung so rasch vorantreiben können.


----------



## dantoX (11. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Also du fändest folgendes übersichtlicher:
> 
> _
> 
> ...


 
Definitiv!

Denn über eine GT130 finde ich in keinem Magazin einen Testbericht. Anhand der Bezeichnung kann ich mir zwar denken, dass sie etwas stärker ist als eine GT120 und auch, dass sie deutlich schwächer ist als eine GTX260 doch das war's dann auch schon. Nähere Informationen? Fehlanzeige!

Jeder der in der Lage ist selbst eine Grafikkarte zu wechseln, wird auch hin und wieder mit den Typbezeichnungen in Berührung kommen. Von einer *8800 GS* weiß ich nunmal, dass es eine etwas ältere Karte mit mittelmäßiger Leistung ist. Was weiß ich über die GT130? Zunächst vermute ich hinter diesem Namen eine NEUE Karte mit NEUER Technologie und für heutige Verhältnisse mittelmäßiger Leistung. Was ich bekomme ist aber nichts weiter als eine 8800 GS, die schon vor einem Jahr nur mittelmäßige Leistung brachte.

Karten NACHTRÄGLICH mit neuem Namen zu versehen ist meiner Meinung nach nichts anderes als Augenwischerei!

Eine GTX 260 oder 280 wurde als solche produziert. Eine 8800 GTX wurde als solche produziert und sollte nicht plötzlich als GTS 240 oder 250 verkauft werden. Hätten die Karten von Anfang an diese Namensstruktur gehabt, wäre gegen dieses System nichts zu sagen. 

Aber ein Opel Kadett ist und bleibt nunmal ein Kadett - auch wenn der Nachfolger Astra heißt.

dX


----------



## Bucklew (11. März 2009)

dantoX schrieb:


> Aber ein Opel Kadett ist und bleibt nunmal ein Kadett - auch wenn der Nachfolger Astra heißt.


stichwort: daewoo nexia


----------



## dantoX (11. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> stichwort: daewoo nexia


 


Schreckliches Teil!

dX


----------

